# Downloading all files from a web site



## danmpem (May 18, 2008)

Anyone know of a good program that can be used to download several files from a website at one time? I want to queue up several dozen video lectures for some of my math and engineering courses, but I don't want to download them one by one. I know of Httracker, but I've been having some trouble with it. What are some others?


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 18, 2008)

downthemall.net


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 18, 2008)

I use the DownThemAll add-on for Firefox. You can look at all the links on a webpage and filter out the ones you don't want, and it downloads them by splitting and downloading the separate files. It's great!


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 18, 2008)

Too slow!


----------



## Devin (May 18, 2008)

Downthemall rocks. I've also used Flashgot before with great success, but it is not itself a download manager...so you have to download one of those as well.


----------



## danmpem (May 18, 2008)

I used Downloadthemall on Firefox, and it worked! Thanks everyone!


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 19, 2008)

I used wget. It's a command line program, but it has all the control you'll ever need. Versions available for most platforms.


----------



## danmpem (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, I was using wget on linux. The problem was that I had copy/paste 35 links per class, and I was really tired of doing it.


----------

